# Poudriere problem



## balanga (May 6, 2019)

I managed to build a few pkgs for amd64 with poudriere ealier, but my first attempts building armv5 pkgs have ended up with failure.
After running:
`poudriere bulk -p svn -j 111arm editors/nano`
I get the following:


```
[00:01:05] [01] [00:00:00] Building ports-mgmt/pkg | pkg-1.10.5_5
[00:01:11] [01] [00:00:06] Finished ports-mgmt/pkg | pkg-1.10.5_5: Failed: check-sanity
[00:01:15] [01] [00:00:10] Skipping devel/gettext-runtime | gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1_2: Dependent port ports-mgmt/pkg | pkg-1.10.5_5 failed
[00:01:15] [01] [00:00:10] Skipping devel/gettext-tools | gettext-tools-0.19.8.1_1: Dependent port ports-mgmt/pkg | pkg-1.10.5_5 failed
[00:01:15] [01] [00:00:10] Skipping print/indexinfo | indexinfo-0.3.1: Dependent port ports-mgmt/pkg | pkg-1.10.5_5 failed
[00:01:15] [01] [00:00:10] Skipping editors/nano | nano-4.2: Dependent port ports-mgmt/pkg | pkg-1.10.5_5 failed
[00:01:15] Stopping 4 builders
111arm-svn-job-01: removed
```

Can anyone suggest what I'm missing here?


----------



## hukadan (May 6, 2019)

My guess is that your are using the current ports tree. If this is the case, you can force the compilation adding `ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM=yes` to your make.conf file. You can have more information about the failure reading the log files produced by poudriere(8).


----------



## balanga (May 6, 2019)

hukadan said:


> My guess is that your are using the current ports tree.


Which ports tree should I be using?


```
root@Vbox:/ # poudriere ports -l
PORTSTREE METHOD    TIMESTAMP           PATH
default   null      2019-04-29 22:50:45 /usr/ports
svn       svn+https 2019-04-30 23:14:54 /usr/local/poudriere/ports/svn
```

Maybe I should recreate svn which may have been setup incorrectly.


----------



## malavon (May 6, 2019)

Do a `poudriere testport -p svn -j 111arm -i ports-mgmt/pkg`

poudriere():
     -i           Interactive mode.  Enter jail for interactive testing and
                  automatically cleanup when done.  A local pkg.conf(5)
                  repository configuration will be installed to
                  LOCALBASE/etc/pkg/repos/local.conf so that pkg(8) can be
                  used with any existing packages built for the jail.  The
                  FreeBSD repository will be disabled by default.

After it fails, go into the ports directory and build it manually with `make`. The work directory will contain a config.log file that tells you what went wrong.
Make sure to record the error during the build, but I'm guessing it'll be a configure error.


----------



## hukadan (May 6, 2019)

balanga said:


> Which ports tree should I be using?


According to this commit, the support for 11.1-RELEASE was dropped October 1rst, 2018. You should choose a version of the ports tree prior to that date.


----------



## balanga (May 6, 2019)

hukadan said:


> According to this commit, the support for 11.1-RELEASE was dropped October 1rst, 2018. You should choose a version of the ports tree prior to that date.



All of these are before that date:-

ftp://ftp.fi.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/11.0-RELEASE/ports.txz
ftp://ftp.fi.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/11.1-RELEASE/ports.txz
ftp://ftp.fi.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/11.2-RELEASE/ports.txz

Does it makes any difference which I choose?


----------



## balanga (May 6, 2019)

malavon said:


> Do a `poudriere testport -p svn -j 111arm -i ports-mgmt/pkg`
> 
> poudriere():
> -i           Interactive mode.  Enter jail for interactive testing and
> ...



I did manage to file a local.conf in /usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/111arm-svn/ref/usr/local/etc/pkg/
consisting of:-

```
FreeBSD: {
enabled: no
}

local: {
url: "file:///packages",
enabled: yes
}
```



> After it fails, go into the ports directory and build it manually with `make`. The work directory will contain a config.log file that tells you what went wrong.
> Make sure to record the error during the build, but I'm guessing it'll be a configure error.



Here's what I get:-


```
root@111arm-svn:/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg # make
/!\ ERROR: /!\

Ports Collection support for your FreeBSD version has ended, and no ports are
guaranteed to build on this system. Please upgrade to a supported release.

No support will be provided if you silence this message by defining
ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM.

*** Error code 1
```


----------



## balanga (May 7, 2019)

Not sure how a ports tree should be created using ftp://ftp.fi.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/11.0-RELEASE/ports.txz but I managed to create one manually, although I guess there is correct 'poudriere way', however I am now able to build pkgs.
The only problem is that I get:
`[00:48:00] Warning: Failed to install ports-mgmt/pkg | pkg-1.8.7_1`


----------

